# You can thank Cordova, AK.....



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Here is where everyone's snow is, on this single town....

http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/no-weather-respite-alaska-town-cordova

Other articles state they've received 18' (yes feet, not " equaling inches) of snow this season. 36" in November, 82" in December.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Read a book written by the former fire chief of that town, awesome read. 

That's nuts though.


----------

